# 66 gto update



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

hey guys, here are some new pics of the 66. the headliner is being done now and hopefully the car will be done in june. i'm shooting for fathers day, i figured that would be appropriate and put me just over the 2 yr mark. the bumpers from keystone took 5 months, but came back looking like jewelry! $380 per bumper my cost and that was shipped both ways as well. brakes are bled and power booster added, throttle and parking brake cables hooked, lights and wipers installed, quarter windows are in and gonna try the rest of the glass this weekend. my dash pad is in and i'm working on the guages and bezel. auto instruments in va. did the plastic chrome and just dashes redid the pad and they look great. i will post pics of the interior soon. kinda thinking of a test flight this weekend with goggles if i don't get the winshield in :lol: looks like in 2010 another goat hits the streets!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

man that really looks nice! :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Oh my god, that is beautiful! Especially the engine compartment!

The R59 Delco and the grease pen really stand out.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

That is very very nice!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!  Way Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree looks awesome!! :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Now THAT is what a '66 GTO should look like! What a beauty, and what a great color. A job well done, and inspiring for the rest of us!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Automotiveporn !arty: :cheers


----------



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

I love this goat, man..Great job! I also have another one lined up if you get bored when this one is done...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

This is what I like about '66s.... Awesome job.....:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> This is what I like about '66s.... Awesome job.....:cool


:agree
I also love the recessed rear windows of the `66s and `67s. :cheers


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Beautiful car and great color!


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice job!!!


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW guys, thank you for the compliments! i mean, seriously thanks. i just got to check my post and what else can i say. :cool this forum is THE BEST! and you guys are awesome. hopefully some of the other goats here get on the road this year too :cheers. i'll post more pics soon, especially of the rear lit up at night, what a mean look the 66 has. it's one of the best tails gm ever produced imo. i'll still need to put on some trim and order wheels and tires. then i can show my kids where clouds really come from


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Oh my god, that is beautiful! Especially the engine compartment!
> 
> The R59 Delco and the grease pen really stand out.


thank you Randy. actually we we made a stencil of the original markings to tranfer them again on the firewall after it was painted and the battery is a napa with a topper from performace years to give it the correct look. costs around 50 bucks. not as nice as the real one, but works for now. oh yeah and the valve covers are still the original chrome. i remember cleaning them for my dad when i was about 8 or so when he changed the valve cover gaskets. the following year about 1979, he parked it when the trunk floor rusted out totally and couldn't support the gas tank. she sat outside to around 1981 and then moved her indoors where he used the washer jug as a fuel supply warm the motor up now and then and save her from the weather.


----------



## rlesperance55 (Oct 21, 2009)

you said the bumpers are frem Keystone? new or are they your old ones rechromed? i am just starting to look for bumpers...if they are new, are they the same weight and strength? thank you


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

rlesperance55 said:


> you said the bumpers are frem Keystone? new or are they your old ones rechromed? i am just starting to look for bumpers...if they are new, are they the same weight and strength? thank you


no, they are my originals rechromed. i punch marked them before i sent them so i knew i got mine back. i was very impressed since they were rough, but was told they were good cores. they list out from keystone for $489 each, but i got a 20% disc through my buddy who is a keystone rep.


----------



## rlesperance55 (Oct 21, 2009)

thank you, appreciate the info... by the way, your car looks fastastic!!!!!


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats my car!! (with 3 carbs) I can't wait to finish mine now even more! you are killing me with this beautiful job! I love that color I am so glad that I found one that that is the original color I can only hope mine looks that good when it is done. 

And where did you get the bumpers done for that price????? was that a re-chrome? And can you help me get a deal like that? I can actually afford to get my bumpers done for that cost


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweet car! I'm leaning heavily on your engine pics for the details I can't find elsewhere.
Great work!


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

chevyboy91188 said:


> Thats my car!! (with 3 carbs) I can't wait to finish mine now even more! you are killing me with this beautiful job! I love that color I am so glad that I found one that that is the original color I can only hope mine looks that good when it is done.
> 
> And where did you get the bumpers done for that price????? was that a re-chrome? And can you help me get a deal like that? I can actually afford to get my bumpers done for that cost


my buddy is the local bodyshop rep for Keystone and i sent them out through him. he got me a 20% discount on re-chroming them. they get sent to minnisota i belive and took about 5 mos, and i marked mine so i knew i got mine back. he also gave me a left headlight bezel he had that was re-chromed through his company as well. i can ask him what you can do based on you location( which is where?). you should be able to check with your local napa parts store since keystone is a supplier to them and have them get in touch with thier rep. your project is looking great, and its awesome your thread was moved up top with tmp and thumpin :cool. i have plenty of pics if i can figure how to get them on here :lol: and yes the car is originally burgandy w black int. i added the tri power and didnt add the vinyl top back. other than adding pwr brakes, and eventually pwr steering and different wheels i am staying as close to original as possible but upgrading and still being reversible. good luck, you have all the support on here to get that goat done! :cheers


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

MaL said:


> Sweet car! I'm leaning heavily on your engine pics for the details I can't find elsewhere.
> Great work!


thanks mal, i have engine pics of before and after, if i can help i will try to post some


----------

